# Custom rifle



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm looking to get a rifle built but not sure where to go or what to look for. The rifle will be for my wife and in a 30.06. What platform should I get it built off of? 

I've look at hill country rifles but it seems like a lot for a rem 700. Am I wrong?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

look into the 260rem. its one flat shooting sucker and recoil is not bad.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

A custom gun is gonna cost $$$$. Alot of gunsmiths use an accurized 700 action. There are some Great custom actions out there & you will see alot of them are real close to 700's. Do some google searches on gunsmiths who build rifles & get an idea of what is out there & how custom you want it to be.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Lawton and Stiller have (or had in the recent past) quality actions in the $750 range that will drop into a Rem. 700 footprint. So, custom features, but still able to stock it like a Remmy. 

Stiller Viper at around $950 or so considered by many to be a great bang for the buck. 

With any custom action, as opposed to a blue printed and trued Rem. 700, you are likely to have better resale.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

He has her mind set on a 30.06. Been shooting one for years. I'd like to get a break installed on this one for her along with a wrapped stock.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

There's a lot of info on custom rifle builds on the Longrange Hunting website. There is also an aciton page that has all the known custom action builders with links to their websites. Lots of good info on the site. There is also an informative article written by Eric Steckel on what's wrong with the 30 cal.. A lot of guys would benefit from reading that article. Brian Litz also chips in some info. Very good information to help you decide what to build her. She would probably be a better shooter with less recoil than the 06.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

prarie dog said:


> There's a lot of info on custom rifle builds on the Longrange Hunting website. There is also an aciton page that has all the known custom action builders with links to their websites. Lots of good info on the site. There is also an informative article written by Eric Steckel on what's wrong with the 30 cal.. A lot of guys would benefit from reading that article. Brian Litz also chips in some info. Very good information to help you decide what to build her. She would probably be a better shooter with less recoil than the 06.


Thanks for this info. Should keep me busy


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

DUKFVR said:


> A custom gun is gonna cost $$$$. Alot of gunsmiths use an accurized 700 action. There are some Great custom actions out there & you will see alot of them are real close to 700's. Do some google searches on gunsmiths who build rifles & get an idea of what is out there & how custom you want it to be.


Good info right here. Also think you should consider one of the newer, super fast cartridges so you can stay with a short action.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

MG arms built me a 7 mag ultra light and it is a great tack driver-


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.hillcountryrifles.com/


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

scwine said:


> http://www.hillcountryrifles.com/


prob so, or contact Briley , they will know someone and I think there is a pretty good one down around West columbia as well.

why an -06 of all things ? gee whiz, at least go w something less punishing for a woman 7mm-08, 270, 25-06 , even 308 , all common cals. and ammo is cheap.

ck out a factory remmy 700 cdl and add a nice scope and rings and just get stock cut to really fit her.

plenty of high end tack driver factory guns w great reviews as well , steyr, sauer, sako, kleinguenther if you can find one.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

scwine said:


> http://www.hillcountryrifles.com/


....x3...a friend at work has a HCR Harvester in 30.06 and it is super accurate. He's shown me numerous 3-shot cloverleafs with factory ammo. I'm thinkin' real hard about one in 7mm08. BTW, the HCR website has one in 30.06 ready to go ...$1895......


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm looking at doing the same thing but in a magnum. 

The best action by far to build one is a 700, you can buy a used gun or buy a new action from Midway. If you go with a true custom built action I'd recommend that you go with one based on the 700 action. It's the small block Chevy of guns so you can get any gunsmith to work on it and everyone makes parts and stocks for it giving you a greater selection.

One other option is to buy the action or barreled action from Shilen. You can get it with or without the trigger same with the bottom metal.
http://www.shilen.com/

I'd also recommend looking at Pete Piper with Precision Barrel Works in Tomball. I think I'm going to use him.
http://www.precisionbarrelwork.com/

Good luck to ya.


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Rifles Inc builds some very nice rifles for a reasonable price, considering. The 700 action is one of the strongest actions and prefered by many to build off of for a more accurate rifle. The Mauser action seems to be prefered on some of the finest firearms. Its classic and it has a controlled feed. Personally when it comes to custom work, i believe it is preference as long as the gunsmith does quality work with quality parts. If your looking for a good stock, check Mcmillan. Theyre prob the most popular and maybe the best.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hill Country is the only way to go.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

kanga69 said:


> Hill Country is the only way to go.


Sorry, Mike Bryant of Bryant Custom Rifles builds some real nice shooting irons. Built two for me that really shoot well.


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

Try Aaron Roberts, he is in Tomball/Cypress area.


----------



## GusDawg (Dec 28, 2011)

Jennings Tailor in Lake Charles built my AR and it turned out great! If I can find his email addy, I\'ll post it up.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The Remington 700 is probably the best all around action but now days custom actions can be had for about the same cost as a trued Remington action. I dont know anything about you or your shooting abilities but in my experience I have found that many people dont know how to shoot or get enough practice to ever take advantage of a custom built rifle. You may be surprised by how good a factory rifle can shoot. In fact I have two Remington 700's in 7mm mag and the factory version with a few mods out shoots the built one with a Shillen barrel. To each his own so just be sure to have fun with it is all that matters.


----------



## Donnie m (Jul 6, 2009)

*Rifle build*

RW Snyder guns in Iowa has built 2 quality rifles for me. My wife and son both shoot 6.5x284's. One is built off a Rem 700 action and the second was built on Stillar. Both are quality shooters. Keep in mind that the action is only part of the build. Brux barrels Jewell triggers and Bedded HS Precision stocks is the way I went on mine. Both rifles are topped with 5x20 Huskema scopes calibrated for long range shooting. (BE CAREFUL) on choosing a smith I have been burned by a smith in Utah. I had to get ATF involved to get parts back and still had to have gun rebuilt. Hope this helps. PM me if you have any questions and I will be glad to help.


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.aquilafirearms.com/
i use chris at aquila firearms have did work on almost all my guns and he built my wife a slick 30-06 off of a mosberg platform
he is in laport


----------



## pulpfishin (Nov 27, 2006)

fishologist said:


> http://www.aquilafirearms.com/
> i use chris at aquila firearms have did work on almost all my guns and he built my wife a slick 30-06 off of a mosberg platform
> he is in laport


I'll second that, my 270 WSM he built shoots 1/2 inch groups at 300 yards!
Check out the 275 yard shot placement on the scimitar oryx I shot with it last Feb.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow this sure is alot of information to take in. Is it one of those ford vs chevy? Im guessing the guys listed here all build good rifles, just depends who built yours??

I think shes just going to get another browning.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

If your hunting whitetail and the likes dont overlook the 25-06. Its probably one the most devastating high velocity rounds for whitetail with very manageable recoil.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I'd like to get her a 7mm-06 or the 25-06 but she requested the 30.06 and has been shooting one for years. Not sure why she likes it though. Anyone have the browning with the boss on it?


----------



## sportnart (Aug 30, 2005)

Sako Tecomate in 270 Wsm is the gun I got my wife. Check out the reviews.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

If thats what she wants and she is used to it you better get one. Nothing else will make her happy. I dont think I would spend the money on a custom built gun unless it was to fit the stock for her.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

berto said:


> I'd like to get her a 7mm-06 or the 25-06 but she requested the 30.06 and has been shooting one for years. Not sure why she likes it though. Anyone have the browning with the boss on it?


 I have a ss browning a-bolt 270 with the boss and it is a very accurate weapon. I have many more and one custom and I always grab this one when it's time to hand out a dirtnap. I will never sell it.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank, I'm gonna go with the boss more and likely.


----------



## Loudguyfishing (May 14, 2010)

You guys are funny. Everyone has an opinion, but it's hard to beat the one's of H-S Precision. Every rifle I have ever shot of theirs has been 1/2 inch or less, with just about any brand of ammo. Rifles inc makes a great rifle, however you have to supply the action. It's no different guys when your deciding between Chevy, Ford, or Dodge. Only thing that separates them is if you shoot well with it. I was sold on Christensen Arms a few years ago. That was before I shot it. I have spent hours, days, months, trying to get it to group. The rifle by itself costs 4,300. To me, it's a 4,300 dollar slot in the safe. If your idea of taking out mechanical error, then yes, by all means go with custom. But make sure you get a feel for a particular rifle before you drop the cash. I personally recommend H-S. They by far have exceeded my expectations. Then again, so has my sako 75's. And they aren't custom. Happy shopping, LG.


----------

